# Help identifying this Columbia...Fire Arrow?



## decath6431 (Oct 28, 2012)

So I bought this today as part of a group of bikes but because it was up on a shelf I didn't actually get a chance to see the model on the bike and I'm not getting it till next weekend.  I think it's probably mid 50's based on the design and the tank looks similar to a Fire Arrow but the chain guard and seat are different.  Is this a mutt or a different model from the same time frame?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## jpromo (Oct 28, 2012)

A Fire-Arrow wouldn't have had a fender mounted headlight or truss rods, and the paint would be a brighter, fire-red. my best guess would be a late model 3-star; mid-late 50s. Other than the rims, it looks pretty untouched and they are fine riding bikes.

Here's a predominately untouched '55 Fire-Arrow of mine. Frame and tank is the same but it's just differently equipped.


----------



## decath6431 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks.  Does this look like another 3 star, just maybe a little earlier based on the chainguard?  Maybe missing a tank?  Any idea of relative value of either?  Thanks.


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 31, 2012)

decath6431 said:


> Thanks.  Does this look like another 3 star, just maybe a little earlier based on the chainguard?  Maybe missing a tank?  Any idea of relative value of either?  Thanks.




It's from the 40's, pre or post war I can't tell without the s/n


----------



## bricycle (Oct 31, 2012)

decath6431 said:


> So I bought this today as part of a group of bikes but because it was up on a shelf I didn't actually get a chance to see the model on the bike and I'm not getting it till next weekend.  I think it's probably mid 50's based on the design and the tank looks similar to a Fire Arrow but the chain guard and seat are different.  Is this a mutt or a different model from the same time frame?  Thanks in advance.




...where's the rest of the tank?


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 31, 2012)

The red bike is not a Fire Arrow. It is a mid 50's boys model middleweight. Probably about 1957 by the looks of the chain guard.


----------



## decath6431 (Oct 31, 2012)

MrColumbia said:


> The red bike is not a Fire Arrow. It is a mid 50's boys model middleweight. Probably about 1957 by the looks of the chain guard.




I think that's actually what the prior owner dated it as also.  I'm wondering if it should have had a rack or this model never included one.


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 31, 2012)

decath6431 said:


> I think that's actually what the prior owner dated it as also.  I'm wondering if it should have had a rack or this model never included one.




From the 1957 catalog. Not sure if this is your exact model but close.






This shows the 24". I do not see a 26" in this style but it's not unusual for Columbia to put out "muts" by mixing and matching parts from various models.


----------



## decath6431 (Oct 31, 2012)

Man that sure looks like mine.  I would venture to say that's exactly what mine is, missing the rear rack.  I am going to ask again when I pick it up around more of the provenance, but I am 99% sure he said it was a 57 now that I think about it.    Thank you again so much, everyone on this forum has such a wealth of knowledge and I appreciate all the sharing.  Been riding mostly 70's and 80's road bikes, which are pretty straight forward and there is a lot of info available for.  The older you get with the bikes the less and less info there becomes and I'm appreciative for the help.


----------

